# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  edit: ΜΟΝΙΜΗ Θεση εργασιας

## mikemtb

_UP_
Η εταιρία με έδρα το μαρκοπουλο στην οποία εργάζομαι αναζητά ΝΈΟ  με  όρεξη για δουλειά ως αρχικά βοηθός σε εγκαταστασεις συναγερμων,καμερών  κλπ.
Καθώς πρέπει εμφάνιση και συμπεριφορά οπως και αγαπη για τα ηλεκτρονικα, κρίνονται απαραίτητα για την συνεργασία μας.
Διαμονή στα νότια προάστια είναι ένα καλό ατού. 
Απλές γνώσεις αγγλικών και υπολογιστή θεωρούνται δεδομένες. 
Προηγούμενη εμπειρία δεν απαιτείται.
Δίπλωμα οδήγησης καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει.
Ωραριο υπαρχει flexible. 
Επισεις να επισημάνω οτι το κάπνισμα γενικώς αποφεύγεται σε χώρους εργασίας. 
Στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις συζήτησιμες.
 Περισσοτερες Λεπτομέρειες inbox.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

